# Rhysida longipes breeding & egg care, advice please



## Dizzlebricks (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey folks, new member to the boards here but I'm in need of some good advice so I'm hoping some of you guys can help...

I recently got my first centipede, a minor blue leg (Rhysida longipes) from the BTS show last month, been keeping it content (following the only info I could find on the net for that sp. after days of looking) since. It's unsexed & has been living on it's own in the enclosure. Just opened up the tub & found it holding onto ~20 small eggs on the surface (which is very unusual for [apparently 'her'] in itself). Now this is my first centipede & as much as I looked into care, I haven't found anything on egg care for this sp.

So can anyone advise me in regards to how to care for the eggs (leave them with her? Change the climate conditions at all?), do I still feed her or will she fast til they're hatched? Does anyone know incubation time (for this sp. if possible, otherwise average for centipedes?)

Also I'm assuming that she's been mated before I bought her (I'm not sure if she's CB or WC) but could she possibly be parthenogenic or may they be infertile? I'd like for them to be fertile but I'm not married to it.

There's a photo below, she's about 10cm +/-

Cheers!


----------



## likebugs (Jun 19, 2013)

Being as nobody else answered yet. I will guess that she needs to be left undisturbed and only give her water. I read that if the eggs turn to protonymphs, she most likely won't eat them. Also, that they sometimes eat the eggs. 

Hopefully someone will correct me if I typed any misinformation. I am rather new to centipedes.


----------



## pa3k_87 (Jun 20, 2013)

Good luck with her! I had 3 and 2 of them clutched at about the same time before. Forgot one time and went vacuuming my room. When I finally remembered and checked, both have eaten their clutch. Sucks! Plus one of them died recently. Hopefully the other one is a male so at least I can pair them in the future. These were wild caught too from the Philippines.


----------



## Salvador (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm assuming you picked her up from Martin French, since he's the only person I've seen use the "minor blue" name. I have some also, although none of mine have laid. I'm in the UK too, and would be interested in taking some p'lings from you if it works out.


----------

